
Gophercon 2018 Meetup Stream - jasonkeene
https://www.twitch.tv/milehighgophers/
======
jasonkeene
This is the meetup page in case you are curious what the talks will be:
[https://www.meetup.com/Denver-Go-Language-User-
Group/events/...](https://www.meetup.com/Denver-Go-Language-User-
Group/events/fvzqspyxlbfc/)

    
    
      • 6:50 - 7:20 - Ryan Djurovich: Idiomatic Design Patterns in Go
      • 7:20 - 7:50 - Vasko Zdravevski: Security in Go
      • 7:20 - 7:50 - Peter P. Gengler: gRPC Queue
      • 7:50 - 8:20 - Florin Pățan: Build a Go micro-service with net/http
      • 8:20 - 8:35 - Saurabh Sethi: Fair Scheduling in Go
      • 8:35 - 8:50 - Steven Bogacz: Go Serverless

